# Location on the beach



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

I've done a lot of surf fishing, but I've never been real successful. My next trip down will be to Navarre in May. Is there anything that I should look for before setting up? ( ie. sand bars, wave breaks ) I know how to fish, just not sure ifsome spots on the beach are better than others? Thanks


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I typically watch the wave action. On a day when the water is clear, finding washouts are fairly easy. Just look for the darker spots which indicates deeper water. However, that's not always the case. Observing the wave action can help you identify good deep washouts. While watching the wave action look for an area of somewhat smooth water in between wave breaks. Normally between 50 to 100 yards wide. The smoother or flat area between the wave breaks indicates deeper water. The waves breaking on either side ofthe flat waterindicate sand bars. Set up in between the wave breakers and fish the deeper area. I have noticed better success while fishing the west side of the wash. The water leaving out of those washes pushes bait out with it and fish like to hang or swim through those areas to catch the outflow of bait. The beaches have a really good diagram posted in most parking lots that help swimmers identify rip currents. Look for that diagram and it will add you in finding washouts and what to look for. I hope this helps.http://www.top10costarica.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/rip-currents.jpghttp://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...urrent&start=18&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1


























http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=1&ct=image&ved=0CAgQ9QEwAA


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very informative, thanks


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's that thread the guy did last year or so, showing all the finer points of surf fishing?

IMO that should be a pinned thread!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried to find that post today. No luck. It should be pinned this time of year.


----------



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

I really appreciate the reply. The diagrams are great. Once you pointed it out, it makes a lot of since. On calm days it looks just like the diagram. I guess it will be harder to tell on rough days. Do ya'll seem to have more luck on calm or rough water days? It seems like you would want a little bit of a break to stir the sand fleas and bait up, I guess.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a link to the other thread that explains how to read the beach. I will create a new thread and ask for it to be pinned. I will include both the old thread and new thread info. 



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

definately Craig! get this pinned!



Thanks for finding it.


----------

